# Next court case in the offing.



## The_Traveler (Apr 2, 2016)

L.A. Man Charged With Murdering Son for Being Gay

Slate used a picture of a house in LA under the title:

*L.A. Man Charged With Murdering Son for Being Gay*

The caption under the picture said: A police car in front of a home on May 20, 2014 in Los Angeles. (Other than the L.A. setting, this house and the people in the photo are unrelated to the crime described in this post.)

I'd sue


----------



## snowbear (Apr 2, 2016)

Ah, the benefits of using stock images exclusively.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2016)

Give that cop a parking ticket............


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2016)

It's a sad day for the media when they are now resorting to stock photos for their stories.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It's a sad day for the media when they are now resorting to stock photos for their stories.



'Cuz they canned all their photojournalists in a cost-cutting measure.

I wonder where Animal is these days?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

I remember the State of Virginia had an issue while back over something similar.  They were pacing stickers on pumps at gas stations, telling people that they could lose their driver's license if they "gas and go" without paying.  The sticker had a mocked up VA driver's license.  They used the photos from real licenses.  Some of the  people who's faces were used were not very happy.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I remember the State of Virginia had an issue while back over something similar.  They were pacing stickers on pumps at gas stations, telling people that they could lose their driver's license if they "gas and go" without paying.  The sticker had a mocked up VA driver's license.  They used the photos from real licenses.  Some of the  people who's faces were used were not very happy.


Sounds to me that state should have been devided up by the judge in the court settlement with the counties named for those plaintiffs whose drivers licenses were used. It's only fair, they award you a county, you should have it named after you.


----------



## Overread (Apr 3, 2016)

Eh there are a vast number of internet only news sites now - they find their stories; but because they are often small teams they don't have any kind of staff to send off to location and are often run to a very tight budget so they don't have money for actual photos. So they use cheap stock (micro stock what a wonder) for what they need. It isn't surprising to find them loaded with click-bait articles; advertsisments and also to have a lot of similar sites all owned/operated by the same small group of people to help saturate the internet with their news for clicks and ads.


----------

